# Studio Headphones



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Si I am in the market for a new set. I already own a set of the Sennheiser HD280 which I've had for ages. Now I want to get something a little better. I auditioned a bunch of headphones at my local Sam Ash and I left very impressed with the Shure SRH840. They have a very clean, smooth and sexy sound. I don't think you could ever get listening fatigue for this set (Like I do with mu HD280). Is there any other headphone I should be considering that are similar to the Shure set?

What I am going to use it for?

-Noise isolation (not noise cancelling) is a big deal for me, I work with a rowdy bunch.
-They will be used with my notebook.
-Good sound, off course.

Thanks.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

The Sony 7506 is THE quintessential studio headphone. You can probably find them in 90% of recording studios worldwide. With that said, they can be fatiguing.

Did you listen to the HD380's?

They remind me of a more articulate 280.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I have not had a chance to listen to the 380's, but today I was impressed with the Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO. This is a very nice headphone but at 80 Ohms it requires an amplifier. I put it against the Shure SRH840 and I went with the Shure because of the nicer bass extension (not too bassy) and the fact that it does not need an amplifier (44 Ohms).


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Fostex T50RP is what I use... Unlimited amount of mods and uses ribbon drivers.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

In my opinion, the Sennheiser 555,595,558,598 are the best headphones you can buy if you can't yet afford an exotic headphone amplifier. These should be an improvement over 280PROs. The 500s certainly can benefit from a good clean headphone amp or receiver, but they also sound very clean being powered by a decent computer sound card or hi-fi receiver. The 500s are very neutral sounding headphones, neither bright, nor bassy. Listen all day kind of headphones. I heard that the 558/598 are better than the 555/595, which I own. The 558 must be the best deal on amazon.com right now, being priced under $130. I doubt the 598 are a lot better than the 555 (the last generation 555/595 were effectively the same headphones). However, if you're ready to take the plunge and buy a headphone amplifier, then you can go for Sennheiser 600, 650, or 800 series.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd definitely recommend a headphone amp. I really like the NwAvGuy O2.

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/07/o2-headphone-amp.html?m=1
http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=O2Full


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I think you will be very happy with the Shure 840's. I have owned a set for about 2 years and love them. Very comfortable and I never get tired of listening to them. The sound is very neutral. They don't add much of anything to the music. They seem to keep under the radar. Very good set for the $$$$!


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Check here for measured data on various cans Headphone Data Sheet Downloads | InnerFidelity

Might help with your search.


----------

